# Regards From Lebanon



## marcy (Dec 18, 2015)

My name is Marcel Lteif I'm from Beirut, Lebanon but currently living n Dubai. I'm a Music composer, film composer, music producer and Audio Engineer. I want to pay my respects for everyone in this forum and I'm glad to be apart of this community.

Thank you


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the site! I hope to hear your music here soon . How big is music business in Dubai?


----------



## vrocko (Dec 18, 2015)

Welcome Marcel, good to have you hear. I was born in Lebanon myself.


----------



## marcy (Dec 18, 2015)

yeah thanx for the reply, Dubai is music industry is progressive we can create and come up with a lot of new innovation to push it forward but the work is mostly commercial advertisements altho there is a lot of talent film makers from multicultural backgrounds, so the industry is moving forward


----------



## marcy (Dec 18, 2015)

vrocko said:


> Welcome Marcel, good to have you hear. I was born in Lebanon myself.



Hey man nice to meet you, where are you living now ?


----------



## vrocko (Dec 18, 2015)

I live in Southern California, moved here when I was a year old.


----------



## marcy (Dec 18, 2015)

vrocko said:


> I live in Southern California, moved here when I was a year old.



interesting glad to see a member from Lebanon on here looking forward to hear some of you work


----------



## vrocko (Dec 18, 2015)

I just met another Composer not to long on Facebook who is also from Lebanon but lives in Dubai, His name is Karno Baghdassarian, any chance you know him?


----------



## marcy (Dec 18, 2015)

vrocko said:


> I just met another Composer not to long on Facebook who is also from Lebanon but lives in Dubai, His name is Karno Baghdassarian, any chance you know him?



Naw sorry i don't know him but you can connect us if you'd like I'm always interested in meeting composer especially if they live in the same country, my email is [email protected], Thank You


----------



## vrocko (Dec 18, 2015)

For sure, He is a very cool guy too.


----------



## marcy (Dec 18, 2015)

vrocko said:


> For sure, He is a very cool guy too.


Great


----------



## Simon Daum (Dec 18, 2015)

Welcome and a hello from Germany ..


----------

